

Fault Injection in Production (2012) - johnwards
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2353017

======
jdiez17
This reminds me of Netflix's Chaos Monkey[1]. I'm becoming increasingly
convinced that a system that has been exposed to random faults during
development and maybe in production as well is the only way to go. It forces
one to automate recovery from most failure states, and alert an engineer only
when absolutely necessary.

[1] [http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/07/chaos-monkey-released-
in...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/07/chaos-monkey-released-into-
wild.html)

